# Reparar Television RCA M20001 No Sintoniza Canal del 3 al 21



## supercuate32 (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola!

RCA: Modelo M20001, Service: M20001TX1

Pues resulta que tengo un Xbox 1 y lo uso como Centro Multimedios, Conecto el Xbox a una 

Video RCA, y de la Video Rca le paso la señal Via Coaxial.. a el Xbox y Juego emuladores, Isos 

de Xbox y Veo peliculas y videos de YT..

Diran Ustedesm ¿y a mi que me importa? Bueno, el Punto es que cuando estaba usando la 

Television, empezo a verse Briseado, y briseado, y le fui y le movi a la antena, y pues  nada.. 

siguio briseado...

 y me puse a hacer desconectadero de cables, de echo fui y consegui un adaptador de RCA a 

Coaxial, Por aquello de que estuviera dañado y lo conecte.. y si Los primeros 20 minutos 

funciona perfectamente pero se empieza a Brisear...  

Los canales, tampoco los agarra, es decir el 3,5,7,11,13... El Canal 22 o 73 si los capta 

perfectamente, es decir el televisor tiene dañado el sintonizador de la señal...  Puede durar 

Horas en el canal 5 (22 o 73) Pero nada mas ese...

El televisor, tambien tiene esa falla de que cuando esta funcionando a las dos horas, se apaga.. 

es decir truena el relay -Esa falla es caracteristica de los televisores RCA de esta serie- y tienes 

o que Pegarle, y enciende en friega, o esperar unos 3 minutos para que inice, y ya no se apaga 

en todo el tiempo de uso... 


Pero lo que me interesa es saber si se puede reparar el sintonizador de este modelo, y cual 

seria el numero de parte, O si conocen una solucion para reparar esta falla, O si es un 

Capacitador o un Filtro Dielectrico o Ceramico, ya que al principio -O sea si enciendes la Tv 

en la mañana, trabaja bien unos 20 minutos..- 

O si de plano, ya no sirve y hay que remplazarla, le tengo mucho cariño a esta TV por que tiene 

 mas de 12 años acompañandome en las noches de desvelo...


Les agradeceria que me ayudaran con las fallas: 

*1. El sintonizador, que no agarra los canales del 3 al 13...

2. la falla de que la Tv se apaga a las 2 horas de funcion, y despues enciende y funciona OK*


Muchas Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Calazan (Mar 11, 2011)

tengo un problema nesecito alluda un tv marca LG modelo 20d99 lo he revisado pero me segue quemando el transistor horizontal d2499 lo daña a las 4 horas


----------



## elgriego (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola supercuate32,fijate que el sintonizador en uno de sus pines tenga una tension de 33v,si esta falta hace ese tipo de falla,en cuanto a que se apaga supongo que tiene un falso contacto ,habria que revisar la placa isla por isla a ver si hay alguna cortada ,o desoldada.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2011)

Calazan dijo:


> tengo un problema nesecito alluda un tv marca LG modelo 20d99 lo he revisado pero me segue quemando el transistor horizontal d2499 lo daña a las 4 horas


 

¿ Cambiaste el o los capacitores esos de 1600 volts que están al lado ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Calazan dijo:


> tengo un problema nesecito alluda un tv marca LG modelo 20d99 lo he revisado pero me segue quemando el transistor horizontal d2499 lo daña a las 4 horas


Primero te dedicas a las reparaciones? porque si un transistor de horizontal llega quemado, es una torpeza poner otro y echarlo a andar, no lo digo con el ánimo de ofender ni nada por el estilo, pero veo que eso es lo que hace la mayoria ya que tu pregunta eta repetida en una infinidad de modelos.

Pasos generales para reparación.

Quitar el TRa dañaado, colocar en su lugar una lámpara como carga, encender y medir la fuente, debe tener el valor nominal salvo en aquellos modelso que arranca en std-by por lo que habara que dar el segundo encendido lo hara por  unos instantes la fuente debe subir al valor nominal y luego bajajr al de std-By.

El técnico debe disponer de un variac para el correcto ensayo de la fuente. una vez encendido variar por arriba y por debajo de la tensión nominal, nunca sobrepasar el valor máximo estipulado para ese modelo, en tales circunstancias el +B no debe variar, pequeñas variasiones son tolerables. 

Con esto eliminamos la posibilidad de que la fuente entrgue más tensión que la estipulada. obviamente se debe contar con la info del modelo, plano esquemático o mejor aún el manula de servicio de la unidad
Tener en cuenta que sobre el colector del horizontal los picos de tensión llegan a 10 veces el valor del +B si esta tensión esta alta el pico pude llegar muy cerca del limite del transistor y por eso dura unas horas y se daña, el otro tema mencionado por Dos metros, en el colector hay uno o varios capacitores que van del colector a masa, tipicamente su aislación esta ente 1.5 y 2KV, si estos estan desvalorizados el pico sera más alto aún  con el +B correcto, debe revisarse que no este desvalorizado.

Otro problema que daña el transistor es que disipe más potencia que la especificada, este problema no se ve como ningún sintoma en patalla salvo que todo esta bien pero el transitor se daña, y al tocarlo esta muy caliente.

Esto es un indicio que es muy probable que la señal que le llega al transistor este deformada, haciendo que en lugar de pasar a corte y saturación el transistor conduzca más tiempo, lo que causa un autmático aumento del cosumo de corriente, por ende el aumento de potencia y de alli a la destrucción hay un paso.

Revisar el driver y sus componentes asosciados sobre todo los electroliticos asociados y que la tensión de alimentación sea la correcta, por último queda ver que la señal que entrega la jungla sea la adecuada, es necesario el uso de osciloscopio otro instrumento que no debe faltar en el taller del técnico asi sea un monocanal de 10Mhz(me he defendido hasta con uno valvular)


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola Calazan, ademas de verificar todo lo que te dice el colega pandacba,que debo decir es muy didactico,habria que ver si el flYback esta en buen estado.

Saludos El Griego.


----------

